# cassia?



## moose (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi all, 
I want to make a soap with cassia, and i was wondering what levels would be safe??? has anyone used it before? The info on the web is so conflicting. I will be blending it with orange, possibly nutmeg as well, in 35oz of oils.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lsg (Oct 25, 2013)

Cassia can be a skin irritant.  Here is a link with a suggestion for blending.  I would be very sparing with cassia e.o.

http://jennifersoap.wordpress.com/2012/04/21/soap-challenge-5-essential-oilfragrance-oil-blends/


----------



## judymoody (Oct 26, 2013)

I use it at .3% of my soaping oils weight or less.


----------



## moose (Oct 26, 2013)

thanks everyone. I'll try it at .3
I was looking for a cinnamon eo, not sure why i ordered cassia. I must have seen it listed on a soap i like. 
what is the best cinnamon eo to use? cinnamon bark???


----------



## judymoody (Oct 26, 2013)

Cinnamon bark seizes like nobody's business.  I prefer cassia.  It also has a richer scent to me.  Cinnamon bark smells a bit sharp to my nose.


----------



## honeysuds (Oct 26, 2013)

I too prefer cassia eo. Its sweeter and blends well with so many things!


----------

